# EGG COLLECTION AT THE LISTER?



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all,  I had my Egg Collection at the Lister on Monday and they collected 14 eggs, 7 for me and 7 for the other couple so i was very happy 

They rang me yesterday to tell me 6 out of the 7 had fertilized over nite which was great news and they have shedual ed me in for ET tomorrow.  

The thing is no-one has phoned me today to tell me if they have divided and how there doing and I'm a little worried as i thought they would.
I realise there busy but i thought a phone-call to just tell me there okay would put me at ease.
Do i take it no news is good news and they would have called if something was wrong?

Has anyone else experience the same at the Lister or do i need to call them?

Thank u xxxxxx

shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Hiya Shye
I only remember getting one phone call from the lister last cycle the one to tell me if any fertilised or not. I think they let you know at et what cell/division each one is.
Maybe...........can't quite remember - an experience I block from my memory!!! But I am pretty sure that I only got one phone call and I do remember talking with Dr Wren at et about the grading etc.
Well done you though be t you are feeling well chuffed with yourself and if your not you should be!!!
Who did you ec do you know? HOw are you feeling now? Sore, tired? 
Keep resting up hun might see you tomorrow I am up for ec!!! What time are you in?
Good luck for tomorrow though its all sounding pretty good
Love
Vic
xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Vic, im in at 10.40 tomorrow providing there not going to Blast 

Dr Rene i think the lady with blonde short hair  im terrible with names 

Oh goodluck tomorrow with ur ET and i might see u there give me a holla 

Shyexxx


----------

